

Planet Money: The Patent War (podcast) - nextparadigms
http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.html?action=1&t=1&islist=false&id=138934689&m=138939522

======
yellowbkpk
There's not much new material beyond the This American Life podcast in this
show. It's still interesting to listen to, but be prepared for some repeats in
this 20 minute podcast.

~~~
rsgoheen
Planet Money started off as a project for a single episode of This American
Life (the "Giant Pool of Money" episode, one of the best pieces of reporting
on the credit crisis, while we were still in the first part of it). They've
shared content a couple of times since, so it's not surprising that it's
pretty much the same material.

